# Coffee spilling out of side of portafilter



## Sigregx (Jun 25, 2019)

ecently acquired a Sage barista Express second hand off eBay, had a few﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ issues with it that they have resolved but at the moment when I take it to how fine I think the coffee should﻿ be the water/coffee squirts out the sides of the portafilter. Is that because I have it too fine or is it because the seal is gone on the machine? I sent it back and they replaced the seal but it doesn't seem to have fixed it. What happens if you choke the machine, does it overflow like I'm experiencing or just not come through? Help needed as I'm pulling my hair out!

Thanks coffee folk!

Simon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much coffee , in grams are you adding to what size basket ( double or single )


----------



## Sigregx (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm using 17g in the double basket, if I take it below 9 on the grind settings it starts to leak around the portafilter.


----------



## Sigregx (Jun 25, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> How much coffee , in grams are you adding to what size basket ( double or single )


 I'm using 17g in the double basket, if I take it below 9 on the grind settings it starts to leak around the portafilter


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

It should not come out the sides of portafilter even if you use the finest grind setting. To me it sounds like a seal on a grouphead is gone and needs replacing. You can see it if you tip coffee machine (make sure you take water tank and drip tray out so you don't spill water) over and look around the shower screen. You will see a rubber seal ( white most likely if new). Now that needs to be taken out and replaced. If that doesn't help, then it looks like somebody has been messing with the grouphead and the portafilter doesn't close tight.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Sigregx said:


> ecently acquired a Sage barista Express second hand off eBay, had a few﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ issues with it that they have resolved but at the moment when I take it to how fine I think the coffee should﻿ be the water/coffee squirts out the sides of the portafilter. Is that because I have it too fine or is it because the seal is gone on the machine? I sent it back and they replaced the seal but it doesn't seem to have fixed it. What happens if you choke the machine, does it overflow like I'm experiencing or just not come through? Help needed as I'm pulling my hair out!
> 
> Thanks coffee folk!
> 
> Simon


 I believe the dispersion plate is plastic and has been known to crack ..I read about it a while back .. That may or may not contribute to your problem .


----------



## Java_avaJ (Jun 9, 2019)

But the sides are metal, do you mean that as you fill the portafilter the coffee is spilling out, over the top/sides of the PF? In other words the heap of coffee gets too high?

If that is the case the put in less, say 15g, the tap it so it settles and spreads, then add the final 2g and tap and settle again before tamping


----------



## raRaRa (Sep 11, 2019)

I recommend checking this video out:






Y


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

How old are the beans? The older they are, the finer the grind need to be (in my experience).

Try 20g on grind number 3 (in the double, non-pressurised basket) and make a video for us?


----------

